

I am leaving a top tier university : A young entrepreneur’s dilemma - vishnuks
https://medium.com/@johnhmeyer123/i-am-leaving-a-top-tier-university-4257ed3dfb6b

======
johnhmeyer123
I'd love to hear any feedback, or maybe even your own opinions on this topic!

